# vestire i panni di...



## enrietta

Buongiorno a tutti!

Piccolissimo quesito. 
 Come tradurre in francese:
_*Tizio vestirà i panni di vicepresidente...* _ecc. ecc.?

Sui vari dizionari ho trovato solo: 
_*mettersi nei panni di qn  **  se mettre à la place de quelqu'un*
_Ma qui è chiaramente tutt'altra cosa!

Grazie sin d'ora


----------



## Corsicum

enrietta said:


> _*vestirà i panni di vicepresidente.*_


_« Endosser l'habit de __vice président*"*_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/endosser

Mais ce n’est pas se mettre à la place de quelqu’un, c’est se mettre l’habit d’un poste, prendre une charge.


----------



## enrietta

Corsicum said:


> _« Endosser l'habit de __vice président*"*_
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/endosser
> 
> Mais ce n’est pas se mettre à la place de quelqu’un, c’est se mettre l’habit d’un poste, prendre une charge.



E' esattamente quello che intendevo, infatti!
A volte è più semplice di quanto si pensi... 

Grazie mille, Corsicum


----------



## matoupaschat

Toh, enrietta ! Sei stata dimessa dall'_ambulatorio_  ? Non ho niente da aggiungere a quello che ha detto Corsicum : era preciso e esatto . 
Un caro saluto a te .

Ciao, Corsicum . Mi piace vedere che ci sei ancora .


----------



## enrietta

matoupaschat said:


> Toh, enrietta ! Sei stata dimessa dall'_ambulatorio_  ? Non ho niente da aggiungere a quello che ha detto Corsicum : era preciso e esatto .
> Un caro saluto a te .
> 
> Ciao, Corsicum . Mi piace vedere che ci sei ancora .



Matoupaschat! Che piacere!  
Grazie per la conferma! 

Sì, ho ripreso ad ambulare da poco... ma non so quanto dura... 
E' stato molto difficile senza di voi, senza le vostre traduzioni e senza i vostri preziosi suggerimenti! E poi il mio francese è quello che è, ahimé!
Non c'è niente da fare: ho bisogno sia di voi che dell'ambulatorio!! 
Un computer nell'ambulatorio sarebbe l'ideale! Corro subito a comprare un portatile, non si sa mai! 

Oh, ti prego Corsicum, devi esserci ancora! Dove credi di andare? 

Merci à tous! Alla prossima


----------



## matoupaschat

enrietta said:


> E poi il mio francese è quello che è, ahimé!


Ottimo il tuo francese ! Hai varcato il passo di gran lungo più difficile, quello della ...grammatica, sei sulle alpi del vocabolario, come Annibale ma senza gli elefanti, e ti resta solo qualche parolina da imparare prima di deliziarti a Capua ! 
Su, vai avanti !
Un caro saluto .


----------



## Corsicum

Merci à tous les deux pour votre attention.
 
Il me semble avoir vu que l’on peut dire aussi en Italien :
_Indossare i panni di vicepresidente._


----------

